# Organizing Your Algorithms?



## SkateboardingCuber (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey. I've recently been trying to organize my OLLs in excel, but the pictures won't import properly. Anyway, I was asking if someone that organizes their algorithms knows of a great program for this. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 15, 2010)

SkateboardingCuber said:


> Hey. I've recently been trying to organize my OLLs in excel, but the pictures won't import properly. Anyway, I was asking if someone that organizes their algorithms knows of a great program for this. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


Discussed less than a day ago.


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Feb 15, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> SkateboardingCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Hey. I've recently been trying to organize my OLLs in excel, but the pictures won't import properly. Anyway, I was asking if someone that organizes their algorithms knows of a great program for this. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.
> ...



Terribly sorry.
I tried searching, but I came up with no results... wierd


----------

